# Worming my dog



## Goatherder (Oct 8, 2007)

Can I worm my great pyrenees who weighs 150 piunds with the same ivemectin injectable I use for my goats? If I can how much do I use and do I just squirt it in his mouth?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivormectin will not work on the typical parisites that are found in dogs and cats. Typically they carry round worms, hook worms, and / or whip worms.

The coccidia that goats and llamas get are specie specific, so no need to worry there. I would call your vet and get Strongid - or Albon (albon can be used in goats also - 15mgs / kg and safe in lactating or prego dams)

Also there is a pill - trying to remember the name - give me a minute - can see the bottle - darn can't remember the name. I will think about it and let you know.

DRONCIT! Thats it! It is for tape worms (caused by swollowing a flea)

So depending on the type of worms you have, is what you want to use.

We only used Ivormectin for mange when I worked in vet medicine.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivermectin works on dogs for heartworm, but not the other worms. You need dog wormer.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

To much Ivermectin will kill your dog. The amount used for heartworms is every low compared to what you give a goat for worms. Shelly


----------



## Goatherder (Oct 8, 2007)

I was just trying to find something cheaper. My vet charges $140 for a 6 month supply for each dog and we have 3.
Does anyone have any other ideas? Would cydectin work or cause problems or not kill the worms?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you checked 1800Petmeds? They called my vet for a prescription and it was 1/2 the price for the two things my dog getd. I don't remember whether the heartworm med I use is prescription or not- it tteats for fleas and ticks too.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You are probobly talking about Revolution, and yes it is prescription. 

The only thing about Petmeds.com is that they are not neccessarily the real product. The manufacturer will not guarentee any meds that come from anywhere but a veterinarian. 

So, if you are on say, Heartgaurd for heartworms, and you purchase from Petmeds.com or anyplace other then a veterinarian office, and the pet contracts heartworms, they will not pay for the treatments. Or if they have a reaction, overdose, or anything, the company will not take any blame or help in any way.

I am very cautious on using these type of companies personally


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the herbal wormer from Fias co Farm, for my dogs, goats and horses.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I do think that there is some risk from getting meds from Petmed- the deramxx I get for Phoebs comes from Canada. And I know there is a risk of counterfit drugs. But the vet charges me $280 for a 90 pill supply and Petmeds is $142. The Sentinal is similar- 
I would rather get my meds from the vet but the price is just too much.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You may want to call around to local vets in your area, as alot of times there is a cheaper clinic to get them from. I hate how alot of vets jack the price of rx's so high that it is crazy! But there is alot that goes into keeping the rx's available and in stock for clients.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a problem with the tapeworms in my 2 dogs. Fleas and bunnies are the culprit...I have a ton of rabbits and a beagle mix that just loves to chase them and pick up their BBs...the other one just usually picks them up from the first one...I use the same safeguard paste on the dogs as I did my goats...took some research but Safeguard also makes powdered wormer for dogs...for a 35# cocker I give 2 1/2 cc for 2 days and for the 20# beagle mix I give 1 1/2 cc for 2 days...got rid of the tapes and didn't hurt my dogs.


----------



## Goatherder (Oct 8, 2007)

I am mainly worried about heartworms because they can kill a dog. I have heard of people using the same wormer for their goats and livestock dogs but don't know any specifics. 1 person said they used cydectin on their dogs but I don't know how much they used or if it even works.


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

For basic worming I use strongid from the vet which is not that expensive. I also give my dog the heart worm medicine. When I take him in for his yearly check up I never pay more than $130.00, which includes his lime disase and rabies shots, heart worm meds and wormer.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Heartguard's main ingredient is Ivermectin along with another wormer. I use Ivermectin for swine on my dogs for over twenty years. We use 1/10 of a cc for every 10lb of dog giving orally. We have never had a problem with our dogs. You can also get worm tablets at the feed store a lot cheaper than the vets.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Jaymerose- boy I wish that vet was here- I paid $268 for my last well dog visit to the vet- with no meds what so ever.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

We've put 1cc per 100lb. of Ivomec on our guard dogs' shoulders for heartworm preventative.


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! Mine gets tested for lime disease and gets the vaccine and rabies shot plus meds. I have a very wonderful vet, although she is just a small animal vet.


----------



## Goatherder (Oct 8, 2007)

> We've put 1cc per 100lb. of Ivomec on our guard dogs' shoulders for heartworm preventative.


That sounds good. Will ivomec injectable work or do I need the pour on kind or can I give it orally?

I will still take my dogs to the vet once a year for shots and test. It will save me a lot though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The main thing with Ivermectin in dogs is that if the dog has ANY collie, border collie, sheltie, or any combination that includes these, Ivermectin can cause deafness in the animal.

All worms can cause death to an animal if they are in the system long enough. They cause anemia and starvation inside the animal. Where heart worms actually go to the heart and lungs where it enlarges the heart and causes it not to work correctly, leading to death by heart failure and phnemonia in the lungs.

Cornishwlr - your baby is SOOOO cute!


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks but that is my grandbaby. That is his mom holding him is his mom. We use injectable Ivermectin but give it oral. Since none of our dogs weight 100lbs we break it down into smaller doses. one tenth of a cc for ever ten pounds. And yes you do have to be careful not to over dose. But we have been giving this dosage for over twenty years on advice of a vet that liked to save his customers money.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Goatherder said:


> I am mainly worried about heartworms because they can kill a dog. I have heard of people using the same wormer for their goats and livestock dogs but don't know any specifics. 1 person said they used cydectin on their dogs but I don't know how much they used or if it even works.


I use Ivermectin (injectable) on my dogs; I use a diabetic syringe to dose them and for my dogs they get .005 of a cc...mine are between 34-54 lbs each...yours would get triple that amount...however, I would talk to your vet about the risks of giving injectable ivomec; some dogs can develop certain disorders from it, and I don't remember if your dog's breed is on that list.

If you are looking at actual 'worming' purposes, you can use regular paste ivermectin, Safeguard, Anthelmitic, etc...


----------

